# T'shirt Lettering



## decca591 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys
Just trying out vinyl lettering, T'shirts for friends etc, getting them to wear, wash etc.
Using poli flex Vinyl. Cuts fine, had some issues applying, doesn't seem to like hot peel, tried it cold - seems okay, had a couple of early attempts where the backing just wrinkled - assuming to hot or too long under the press. tried re-pressing under Teflon sheet after backing removed, again seems fine. My questions is, why cant I hot peel poli flex and what do you guys consider the best method for consistant results ?

Naturally I want to perfect a consistant technique before getting to where I feel I could actually start charging and recouping a few bob


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd go by the manufacturer recommendations.

The only poli flex I found says warm peel but it appears they do have multiple products so you need to go by the recommendation for the specific poli flex product you are using.


----------

